# please expain this video of badr hari being a dick?



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

ok i already know the story behind why the overeem vs hari fight happened [coz hari came to dream talkin smack] but in this video u see them kinda bump shoulders and then overeem seems to be running thru the backstage area. anyone know what happened there?

and then you see hari punch someone who looks like josh barnett at a press conference, can somebody enlighten me?

http://vimeo.com/3065076


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No idea myself, but for anyone else watching this all happens around 11minutes in.


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

wtf why'd he punch that guy? i wanna see more of this. badr is a cock thats for sure.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont have time to watch the video right now, When I saw the title though my initial reaction was why didn't he just start a thread asking for an explanation as to why the sky is blue.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

one of the best moments in MMA/K1 history: Overeem KOing Hari and showing that K1 is just a bunch of lazy ass 2nd rate fighters who cant make it in MMA or boxing (K1 is still great to watch though).


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

so nobody knows? damm if i at least knew the event of that press conference i could search for it


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> showing that K1 is just a bunch of lazy ass 2nd rate fighters who cant make it in MMA or boxing (K1 is still great to watch though).


Ernesto Hoost, Andy Hug, Peter aerts, Jerome Le Banner, Mark Hunt, Remy Bonjasky, Ruslan Karaev, Errol Zimmerman, Ray Sefo, Semmy Schilt, Paul Slowinski

I don't think so.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Badr Hari is a dick because he is one of the most talented men to ever step foot in k1 and is well aware of it. Just see how what happens if he ever gets into a ring with overreem again. Overreem caught Badr sleeping, i promise you that wont happen again.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> one of the best moments in MMA/K1 history: Overeem KOing Hari and showing that K1 is just a bunch of lazy ass 2nd rate fighters who cant make it in MMA or boxing (K1 is still great to watch though).


Are you ******* kidding me.

Please tell me you are joking.

And upon some internet research I have discovered that this happened backstage Badr Hari and Peter Graham (the guy who looks like Josh Barnett) were going to fight each other. Hari and Graham are exchanging words, talking smack when Hari kisses him. Graham said "don't kiss me what are you a ***?" and then Hari goes to punch him. At least all this is what I gathered from a 2 year old sherdog thread. 

Hari and Graham (who is Australian, **** yeah) fought later and Graham KO'd him with a crazy spinning kick. 

Here's an extended vid of the incident backstage:





And here is when they fought:





You see his insane KO about 2:18 into that second video.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Biowza said:


> Are you ******* kidding me.
> 
> Please tell me you are joking.



This is what came to my mind also. Just wait until Overreem gets his ass handed to him by aerts here pretty soon. Then people will start to remember that overreem is overrated.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

biowza, yer i always knew who peter graham thru the aussie kickboxing circuit, but its weird i think hes originally from the uk coz of his accent. he trains with mo lawal now.

anyway thanks for the link man repped!


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

happy to see an aussie knock that cocky son of a bitches head off!!!!!


----------

